# Support groups in Ohio or near Cleveland??



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

I've seen a lot of people from Ohio post on this site and was wondering if there are any IBS support groups in Ohio or near Cleveland. Even any groups along the NW Pennsylvania/Ohio Border would be wonderful!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi TH,I'm not aware of any, but IM, ICQ, or email me if you'd like to talk to someone near you...I'm in the Akron area... and I should finally have some free time again! See my profile for contact info.







P.S. I think you might have emailed me before, but my brain was so fried from wedding plans at the time....


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

bump


----------



## medietrich (Sep 27, 2000)

I also live in the greater Cleveland area and wondered if there was any local support group. If anyone knows of one, please et me know.Matt


----------

